# WTB: Steinhart Ocean Vintage Military



## royalwitcheese (Oct 14, 2010)

I've done the necessary research on sales pages and minty examples have seen changing hands for £240 so that's my budget please.

As minty as possible but open to discussing anything really. Mustn't have been messed with so WR is in order and timekeeping must be really good.


----------

